# Guess-what-car-this-is Contest



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Guess what car this is Contest / Game .... might be fun … who knows

I'l start with a car photo… 
...
Rules … 
...
Post a photo of a car …

name the country of origin … 5 points

Make/Brand ….............................. 10 points

Model ….............................. 20 points

Year .................................. 25 points

wrong answers are worth 5 points

I'll keep a running lumberjock total score at the top of the page by editing the post

...
Three photos … one stock the other two custom

























Guess this Car … anyone got a clue or is it too hard ?

I ding-dong double dog dare YA !

Any one else can post a car at any time and enter it into the contest …

*a1jim* 225 points

*patron* 75 points

*hooky* 5 points

*kiwi* 5 points

*DAN* 40 points

*DAVE* 45 points

*Stewart* 60 points

*Dick and Barb* 45 points

*degoose* 100 points

*Joe* 10 points

*mauritius* 20 points

remind me in an email if I don't have your points right …


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Henry J,Rocket made in the USA, 1953 made by Kaiser-Frazer Corporation


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

car and country is correct … ! that was quick ..year and model wrong

anyone want to guess the details ?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I restored cars for a living for about 10 years, how about 1952


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

a few of these were around when I was a kid … not sure how many were ever made … Henry J's are one of my all time favorites.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

52 is correct … now the model


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

vagabond 2 door sedan


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

you win !! vagabond is correct
Vagabond 4 cylinder model 









cut and paste from the photos website …

The 1952 Henry J Vagabond, referred to as "Early issue" in much of the factory literature, was simply those approximately 7000 1951 models that had not been sold at the end of the 1951 model year. In order to sell these cars, KF marketing came up with this idea - they changed the plastic trim on the hood ornament from clear plastic to black plastic, added Vagabond scripting (left over from the 1949 and 1950 Kaiser Vagabonds) on the front fender and then added a Continental spare tire on the back. I have since found that not all of them have this feature. I currently own one that does not. Richard Langworth's book "The Last Onslaught On Detroit" states "The promoters took off on it, though, calling it 'America's finest sports car' - apparently the continental spare with which most were equipped accomplished the necessary transformation."

Aside from these changes, the 1952 Henry J Vagabond was the same car as a 1951 Henry J and just as the 1951 cars, it was available in 4 and 6 cylinder models. Although both models were simply badged "Vagabond", the six cylinder version is often referred to as "Vagabond Deluxe."


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I know one that might stump ya !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

need to get the the approximate year on this one … I do not know for sure


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

My favioret Kaiser-Frazer product was there Darrin it was years ahead of it's time. give your stump car a shot Dan.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You got me. New to me. I'll guess "Lagonda"


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I only road in a Henry J a few times and in it was in the early 70's … a kid in my high school found one in a barn, stock, ok to rough shape not running. He got the motor running. Cool old car. Got about 27 miles per gallon I think.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Lagonda is right … that was too easy … hmmm … ok.. Make and year


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

1987? lagondawagon


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

year is good enough … it is a wagon


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

anyone else can add a car at anytime .. just remember to WATCH this forum so you can grade the answers


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

here's a clue, it is not made in the USA


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i got a beauty ,
but cant figure this cut and paste stuff


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Italy


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Italy is incorrect …

David

I'll try to explain ..
On almost any photo on the internet you can put your mouse curser over the photo and right click and 
scroll down and click *copy image location*

try it on your avatar … I'll do mine

right click and then pick *copy image location*

put tour curser in the posting where you want the photo to be inserted

and hold down the *ctrl* key and then press the *v* key

http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/members/80064-50x50.jpg?1249527550

thats what you get on the page …. if you stopped now it would be a linked photo … clickable, but not visable

the way to do it is start a line with a ! and click * ctrl v* and past the link … then end the line with another !
... I'll do it
! http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/members/80064-50x50.jpg?1249527550 !
notice it is still a clickable link … thats because I put extra spaces on the front and end of line
here it without the spaces


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

give me some time to learn this ,
i dont have a mouse ,
it sounds like i need a double screen to do this ,
i only ran acroos that option about 3 months ago , anddont know how to do it either .
i didnt know nothing until i got this computer ,
and its clic by clic for me ,
with alot of messes in betwen


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

got a laptop ?

gotta learn by making the mistakes first >grin<


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

apple macbook
that is about the story of my life !
how many guys buy a $ 1700.00 computer ,
without even knowing how to turn it on ?
and just pushing buttons until something happens ?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

any guesses ?


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it a Dyna Panhard Junior of 1954,- based on the clue some seven posts ago??


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Friend David I too am a Mac fan and paid AU$ 2500.00 two years ago. But I must admit I do know how to type and use a computer.. just don't like Bill Gates!!!
NOW my turn.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

hey degoose is it fair to those oversees to list an australian car

its a ford ute i think it was a futura or falcon but the year has my memory flagging

Hooky


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Does anyone remember this car?*


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

*DaveR* didn,t Homer simpson design that one?
*degoose* is that an XL ford falcon? around the early 60,s maybe 65, I,m a bit rusty on my ford history, but not as rusty as most of those old falcons!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks dan ,

he posted the dyna-panhard junior for me ,
my step father had 2 of them ,
upstate new york in the middle of winter ,
it was my job everyday to take out the engine after school , and the transmission of one of them ,
as he would change the spyder gears in first gear so he could use it to go and make minuteman missille (?) silos .
it seems all he did was strip that gear every time he drove one of them, he had someplace to get parts for them ,
but for me it was really a chore , as sometimes i had to work in the open garage in 30 below (f) weather into the night by myself . 
the car was really incredible , it had a two cylinder opposed air cooled engine ( like those model airplanes ),
the transmission was the size of a decent watermellon and 4 speed front wheel drive . 2 seater , convertible,
the trunk was accesed by tilting the bucket seats forward .
it did speeds of 80 mph . i really like this car , but sure got tired of working on metal ( no gloves ) in the weather
so he could take it for a spin and blow another gear . i think he finnaly bought the last of their gears , as he 
got tired of them after 2 years of some times driving them , and of course i got thrown out for eating to much , and went to florida to find a new carreer . pumping gas , washing dishes , and even wet sanding cars ( you should have seen the swirl marks in the sun , why i hate sanding to this day ) . oh well , that's another story .
thanks again dan 
,memory lane for all here !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow DAVE … that one looks like a custom Lincoln … got any clues ?

degoose … it is a ford falcon ranchero .. I'm guessing 63


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh and by-the-way … David

That link you sent me to the Panard wouldn't work, as described, in my little PC TECH for *ctrl v* etc … I ended up doing a *ctrl printscreen* and pasting the entire screen into photoshop, cropping it and uploading it into photobucket.

Like I mentioned in the TECH "almost any" photo on the internet will work, but there are codes people can put into their websites that prevent such things … Also any of my suggestions will work on a PC … no clues about a MAC computer


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Anyone have any more guess's on the black wagon ?

I ding-dong double dog dare YA !


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

gee dan , i blew it !

while trying to post , the name got stuck in the mesage ,
everytime i came back to insert i had a different same page here ,
and would start again ,
i erased all the info on the pages i was on , but must have missed this one.
we got sandbagged by yorkshire stewart , as he said he just read the answere .
but a deal is a deal ,
and anyway we learn is good ,
so i vote to give him the points he deserves !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Is it a 1967 Mohs Ostentatienne Opera Sedan


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think there was one at car auction I attended and latter in a photo .From it's looks you might think it was from Russia but I think it was made here in the USA.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

*Patron* said: "We got sandbagged by yorkshire stewart , as he said he just read the answere .
but a deal is a deal , and anyway we learn is good , so i vote to give him the points he deserves "

Oh no; I can't accept them; it wasn't fair and square. Give them to a worthwhile charity! [g]


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

sounds good .
even if you guys talk funny ,
it proves you can read english (lol )


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Really funny in this corner of East Yorkshire!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

no offence my friend ,
just me being loose ,
is that where we all started ?
i got a surname somewhere of innis ,
i think it's scotish ?


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

None taken David! I was just admiring your recording studio job - amazing!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

here is another car challege …


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks Like a customized 1940 Lincoln zephyr


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Jim …you are good … it is a 39


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm still waiting for an answer about this car.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Dick 
No photo


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

photo finally came thru … think it is a TUCKER


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Right Dan!*

I was 16 years old when they showed it in our town.

Everyone thought it was a great car, way ahead of all the other cars, but I think he, Tucker got ripped

off by the car industry.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

an't see the Tucker at all.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's an easy one


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Dan the Ute was an Australian 1964 XM Falcon, close call KIWI but no rust in my 63 ute.

Jim is it a gogomobile or a messershmidt.
Or a vesper on steroids.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You got it Larry

I said it was easy

1956 Messerschmitt Kabinenroller KR200 DeLuxe Micro-Auto
Single-cylinder micro-car built by RSM Regensburger Stahl und Maschinenbau in Regensburg, Germany

I never saw the tucker


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

here's one … this one might get ya !


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

1940 Graham sloper.?


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

When I hirst read the opening post I thought to my self…he's probably going to post a henry J..weird.
Is the last one a chrysler? Oh I see Graham..


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose you are GOOD … you got it .. A GRAHAM … its a 41 Hollywood
couple more shots


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Yup I am not that good I saw the badge on the back ,.,., it says GRAHAM.. no points. *grin*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's a little tougher one


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Daimler, or RR.
No it is an Oldsmobile! circa 1920.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry Larry wrong X 4


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Isotta or fiat one early twenties the other late twenties


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Another for the list


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Jim Airstream.

Dan Bugatti


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

No cigar Larry


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

morgan for the yellow one

Jim's gray stream liner … hm mm a prototype wiener mobile


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Jim Alfa Torpedo?
Dan Scout Scarab?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Your close enough on my first post Larry

1914 Ricottis Alfa Torpedo


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

The black wagon is a Austin Martin Lagonda English … I WON !!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

The next one is a stout scarab Jim.. thought Dan posted it.. the blue one.








Any one who doesn't get this one can go home.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like my Aunt Ina's old Edsel … hers was pink


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

edsel


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

what year. and who was the original owner and what color were his eyes.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

DaveR Yellow one? alpha romeo?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Dusenberg.. DaveR?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I drove one of these in High School … originally same color a this one, but an old county sheriffs car with a steel brush grill…
I painted it red-white-and-blue … stars and stripes and called it my roachmobile
it had a police interceptor engine and was really really fast


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Your doing some good research Larry correct, here's a side shot just for fun


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

58 edsel


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Dan
1957 ford Fairlane, sweet


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

There used to be one of these in our area. It was a beauty!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Jim… early greyhound.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Dick
1937 cord

Hey Larry just a side view of the scarab


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Well enough fun on the 'puter for the day I am off to the shed to make some boards. Thanks Dan had a blast.. will check back in later.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Right on Jim.*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

here's a every day driver


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

1951 ford, international,or dodge


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Jim,

How about a 1921 Studebaker?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

ford F-! 1948 three speed floor shift flathead six 
all rebuilt only needs points.
then its up for sale .


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Joe not correct


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I learnt to drive in one of these.
[IMG]http://richardlewis.org/pictures/thumbs/images/holden/02-fj-03.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey David

Is that factory or aftermarket AIR Conditioning ?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

it still works, but its 110


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

hey Grumpy
looks like an old Plymouth


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I would say a 1951 Plymouth or desoto


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Dan, Jim & Joe, FJ Holden. Aussie built version made by General Motors Holden.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Grumpy…

1948 DeSoto?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Dave 
how about a Stutz


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

No Photo David


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

its back


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

hey David looks like and Audi race car.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

auto union d-type
designed by ferdinand porshe 1939

for adolph hitler
stolen by the russians and totaly disasembled
to copy 
it did 186 mph ,
was discovered in the '50s
and totaly rebuilt .
will go to auction soon,
and is expected to out sell
a rolls royce as the most expensive car ever !


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Auburn ?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

panhard-1
1937

beautifull huh !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like a 1937 Panhard Dynamic


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

probably right ,
there were just pics. and gobledygok in french ,
no techs.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey DaveR
how about a Delaunay


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

let's see it ?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Well Grumpy
Is it a Aussie 1948 chevy


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

the weird car I posted is a 1920 Rumpler W-6


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

A1Jim: that 1st one you posted… I think was an early prototype for the Oscar Mayer Wiener Mobile.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Gary
It's the one before davids pick up


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Jim, already answered above.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey David
Is it a Datson 240 Z


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

the first mass produced sports car from turkey ,
ANADOL STC-16
1973


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey David
Is it a daihatsu


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

now this is a little different ,
get me the name and number
of this model ,
and we will see .
about a ride for you in the ,
CAR !


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jim ,
built in england in 1974 ,

reliant robin
3 wheeler


----------



## Mauritius (Jul 27, 2009)

Corvette Z06?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mauritius ,

NOT THAT MODEL ,
THE OTHER ONE !


----------



## Mauritius (Jul 27, 2009)

ZR1?? Did I win?? Process of elimination says I do… The suspense is killing me.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

dan ,
please give mauritius some points ,

it's a vet zo6 ,
he got it right


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Dan daihatsu

David Nission


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

alfa romeo ?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

ALFA ROMEO 8C COMPETIZIONE you win David !!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

do i get to met that girl
by the vet ?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

it is a 
2010 SPYKER C8 AILERON
400 hp
audi 4.2 liter v-8
netherlands

there is one touring europe 
production eminent


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

A Vette? Was there a Vette in that picture?? Something must have been getting in the way of seeing the supposed car in that picture!!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

How about this one ?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

A wienermobile. maybe.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

RIP weinermobile!!

http://www.fox6now.com/news/witi-090717-weinermobile-crashes-into-house,0,6217102.story

giggles…


----------



## scottj (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok, with the vette. She's about an 1984, American made, looks like a convertable with the top half way down. Also looks like twin V8's and I'm guessing a rather nice shaped gas tank mounted in the rear. I hear these are really expensive to own, high maintinence and can get you in alot of trouble.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

you are right , scott,

woodworking is a lot cheaper ,
and safer !


----------



## scottj (Mar 15, 2009)

Would be alot of fun though…..for a minute of two!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i was married to one of them once ,
it was fun until i ran out of money !


----------

